# CBSA Seeks Info on Air Passenger List Collection



## The Bread Guy (26 Jul 2008)

Merx posting (.pdf attached in case link doesn't work)


> "The Canada Border Services Agency (CBSA) is soliciting industry feedback, and in particular from commercial carriers and their potential service providers, with respect to their ability to provide Advance Passenger Information (API)/Passenger Name Record (PNR) API/PNR data to the CBSA through a “push” method of transmission.  Key objectives of the RFI include:
> · To collect information on market readiness and industry capabilities to support the CBSA vision for API/PNR data acquisition.
> · To raise awareness of the CBSA’s plans.
> · To obtain industry feedback and comments."



More on link, .pdf


----------

